
Static Hosting with Amazon S3 and Cloudfront - By-Jokese
https://byjokese.com/blog/Static-Hosting-with-Amazon-S3-and-Cloudfront.html
======
wilkystyle
I’m using Hugo [0], and this is how I host my site.

I have a small bash script that will generate the static files, push to S3,
and issue a CloudFront invalidation.

Also, my bill is ~0.60 USD/month.

[0] [https://gohugo.io](https://gohugo.io)

~~~
mjlee
I have done the exact same thing with a Makefile :)

[https://blog.martinlee.org/posts/how-its-made-pt2-or-hugo-
in...](https://blog.martinlee.org/posts/how-its-made-pt2-or-hugo-in-s3-and-
cloudfront/)

------
zackbloom
Be sure to check out Stout as well, we use it to deploy our static apps and it
works and does all the config for you: [http://stout.is](http://stout.is)

------
fibo
I also use S3, add also a bucket named www.example.com that redirects to
example.com bucket.

